# Sex and sensibility: The allure of art nouveau



## ringo (Mar 22, 2012)

Three part series on BBC4 starts tonight at 9pm.

Paris in part 1, Britain in part 2, no info on episode 3 yet but it must take in Belgium/Horta etc.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01dprb6


----------



## Belushi (Mar 22, 2012)

That looks good, will set my pvr.


----------



## Reno (Mar 22, 2012)

Really looking forward to this, I like me a bit of art nouveau. They should devote a programme an Vienna and Barcelona, both at the opposite spectrums of the style.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 22, 2012)

Reno said:


> Really looking forward to this, I like me a bit of art nouveau. They should devote a programme an Vienna and Barcelona.


 
I was just about to mention the Secession. I was up a scaffolding looking at a Klimt mural only last week!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 22, 2012)

Belushi said:


> I was just about to mention the Secession. I was up a scaffolding looking at a Klimt mural only last week!


Bloody show off


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 22, 2012)

Reno said:


> Really looking forward to this, I like me a bit of art nouveau. They should devote a programme an Vienna and Barcelona, both at the opposite spectrums of the style.


 
I have to admit that I'm partial to a bit of _Jugendstil_, although w/r/t Spain, I only really know Gaudi's stuff, and that's often classed as "Catalan Modernism" rather than art nouveau _per se_.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 22, 2012)

I might have to watch it on iplayer.


----------



## Reno (Mar 22, 2012)

I used to like Gaudi, but since I've been to Vienna a few times I much prefer the more elegant Secession style. Gaudi's buildings are striking, but close up they are a bit gimmicky. His Casa Battlo in Barcelona is a garish building which looks like it's covered in purple sequins. It wouldn't look out of place in Disneyland.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 22, 2012)

Sagrada Familia is a bloody awful building.  Like some other stuff of his though.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't forget the famous Belgians.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 22, 2012)

on now!


----------



## madzone (Mar 22, 2012)

Ooops!

I'll BoB it.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 22, 2012)

Belushi said:


> I was just about to mention the Secession. I was up a scaffolding looking at a Klimt mural only last week!


 
How does that happen then?


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 22, 2012)

Will be iplayering this tomorrow, sounds great.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 22, 2012)

madzone said:


> Ooops!
> 
> I'll BoB it.


 
*Tuts*


----------



## madzone (Mar 22, 2012)

Libertad said:


> *Tuts*


Soz 

I got distracted by wine, ice cream and incandescent rage. I will BoB it though as I think I'll enjoy it


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

The presenter reminded me of Alan Partridge! In fact, I think he was doing it on purpose. He kept saying these bizarre things. For example, when he met that architect at Guimard's flats, and he said "Look, a woman with French bread". Then after she'd kissed the architect he said to him: "I suppose I should have kissed you, too. We never did that". The programme was full of stuff like that. It was hilarious.

I'm definitely watching the next one.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep, twas good. Made me want to go Metro hopping. I've just made and installed four Art Nouveau stained glass panels and need inspiration for a large door panel; this prog. gave me just the kick I needed!


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Yep, twas good. Made me want to go Metro hopping. I've just made and installed four Art Nouveau stained glass panels and need inspiration for a large door panel; this prog. gave me just the kick I needed!


 You know if you ever need kicking again....


----------



## ringo (Mar 23, 2012)

Libertad said:


> I've just made and installed four Art Nouveau stained glass panels and need inspiration for a large door panel


 
Pics?


----------



## Libertad (Mar 23, 2012)

These are photos before I removed the panels for rebuilding and two days before the contractors dropped an RSJ through the left hand one. They went back in on Wednesday but I couldn't be arsed to photograph them, too knacked and I just wanted to get home.
I'll get some pics when I go back for the door part of the job.


----------



## ringo (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice, Libertad, my Dad has made some similar to those.

Loved the programme, absolutely intoxicating.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 25, 2012)

Libertad said:


> How does that happen then?


 
They've erected a scaffold in the Kunsthistorisches Museum in Vienna for a short period as part of celebrations of the 150th anniversary of his birth.  They're about 12 metres above the floor so it was the opportunity of a lifetime to see them close up.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 25, 2012)

I love Wien. I think I'd like to live there, city of caek.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 25, 2012)

It's beautiful isn't it. I learn German for the day when I finally have enough of London and retire to Central Europe.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 25, 2012)

Libertad said:


> View attachment 17638
> These are photos before I removed the panels for rebuilding and two days before the contractors dropped an RSJ through the left hand one. They went back in on Wednesday but I couldn't be arsed to photograph them, too knacked and I just wanted to get home.
> I'll get some pics when I go back for the door part of the job.


Those are lovely  The ones in my house are similar style but much more simple


----------



## Libertad (Mar 25, 2012)

@ trashy, nice, bit more Arts and Crafts.
The designers were smart enough to introduce that vertical line in the central 'tulipy' piece there. That large central piece in mine was a fucking nightmare because of the aggressive concave cut that had to be put in the bottom of it. It was an accident waiting to happen and it did, four times.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 25, 2012)

God yeah, I can imagine  I don't know whether you can see in the photo but there's a big bar across the middle of the glass in the door which is distinctly wobbly (the glass, not the bar). I am a bit scared of cleaning the windows 

Yes, my house is definitely arts and crafts, not art nouveau. Just the stained glass reminded me 

Is that what you do? Stained glass?


----------



## Libertad (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds like the copper ties that secured the lead came to the tie bar have become detached. "It's all gonna 'ave to come aht".
Yeah, I'm a stained glass artist.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 25, 2012)

What a great job  It's only the top of the window that's wobbly - probably from fucking idiots slamming the door <narrows eyes at child>

Should I have it redone?

Sorry, I'm going waaaaaaay off topic here


----------



## Libertad (Mar 25, 2012)

You'd be better off having two vertical tie bars, better security and the panels would stand more chance of surviving the foal. PM me if you like, we're squatting the thread.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 25, 2012)

It was an interesting prog - what a shame all those lovely Metro entrances were lost.

I'm wondering if it will cover 'succession' style, which was basically what they called Art Noveau in central Europe. My parents have some beautiful bits of succession furniture in their house in Slovakia - there's quite a lot of it floating around if you know where to look in central/eastern Europe.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 25, 2012)

Cloo said:


> It was an interesting prog - what a shame all those lovely Metro entrances were lost.
> 
> I'm wondering if it will cover 'succession' style, which was basically what they called Art Noveau in central Europe. My parents have some beautiful bits of succession furniture in their house in Slovakia - there's quite a lot of it floating around if you know where to look in central/eastern Europe.


 
Secession


----------



## trashpony (Mar 25, 2012)

Will PM you


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 25, 2012)

I saw the programme and loved it. I learned a lot from it and the quirky presentation style seemed to take its cue from the style itself. It is also pleasing to see libertad's art nouveau stained glass and trashpony's windows. That shows that art nouveau is still with us.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 25, 2012)

They did show some Gustave Klimt pictures and he was part of the Vienna Secession movement which was contemporary with Art Nouveau. It is all good stuff - very radical.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 29, 2012)

Finally had time to watch this. I particularly liked the Art Nouveau apartment block, which I hadn't seen before. Really hope there will be an episode dedicated to the Secession, which to me is the more interesting movement.


----------



## ringo (Mar 29, 2012)

What about that bar he started off in? So many rooms I'd only seen in pictures in books, but seeing them on screen as the camera panned round was something else. I'm already planning a pilgrimage to some of the sites and I shall be drinking much absinthe


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 29, 2012)

Next episode tonight.  Ah ha!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 29, 2012)

Missed most of this.  Glasgow style!


----------



## ringo (Apr 2, 2012)

Caught up last night, love it. I've never been huge on the Glasgow style but there was some stuff there to catch my interest. The Liberty section was right up my boulevard. I've got one of those Tudric coffee sets, though not in fantastic condition. One day I'll have some quality Knox. Always wondered where the name tudric came from, learned a bit from the part on Liberty's business/marketing acumen.

If I have one criticism it's that he's spent more time on art and not shown enough furniture or architecture. Vienna next week could sort that, and I can accept there's less from England on that side, but no excuses for not having a full on furniture extravaganza next week.


----------



## articul8 (Apr 2, 2012)

The last one surely has to be in Vienna, no?  For the Jugendstil?


----------



## ringo (Apr 2, 2012)

articul8 said:


> The last one surely has to be in Vienna, no? For the Jugendstil?


 
Yes, and tbh my moan about not enough furniture just reflects my particular obsession, loving the way he's put the show together.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 4, 2012)

Just caught up with the second episode, very good on the British take on Art Nouveau, looking forward to the next episode on Vienna and the Secession.


----------



## madzone (Apr 6, 2012)

I caught the one last night. Urban trip to Vienna?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 6, 2012)

I've got it recorded to watch sunday. Ich Liebe Wien


----------



## ringo (Apr 7, 2012)

madzone said:


> I caught the one last night. Urban trip to Vienna?


 
Looked amazing didn't it? I'm already saving up for an apartment in Majolika Haus


----------



## Belushi (Apr 7, 2012)

That's right next to the Naschmarkt, literally 'Nibbling Market'


----------



## madzone (Apr 7, 2012)

We should get Stella to bespoke us a solution and go for a weekend next Autumn or something.


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 7, 2012)

I want to go here...


----------



## Belushi (Apr 7, 2012)

‎"To the age its art, to art its freedom"​


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a big love of Klimt


----------



## ringo (Apr 7, 2012)

mentalchik said:


> I want to go here...


 
Was it this place he suggested was kind of sealed and unvisited or was I bit drunk? Might have to watch it again tomorrow.


----------



## strict machine (Apr 7, 2012)

Nah, the gallery pictured has new artists work in it, and the Beethoven Frieze in the basement.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 7, 2012)

strict machine said:


> Nah, the gallery pictured has new artists work in it, and the Beethoven Frieze in the basement.


 
Yeah, doesn't open Mondays but apart from that its a functioning gallery.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 7, 2012)

I watched this in the wrong order, 1-3-2. It reminded me of how much I miss having a lot of art around me. The great thing I liked about living where I did in Portugal was that it claimed to have the largest outdoor collection of art in the country. Every where there was something to see just walking down the road.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/06/19/arts/design/19klim.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all
$135 Million


----------



## Belushi (Apr 8, 2012)

Just watched the last episode, wonderful, this has been a great series.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 8, 2012)

I watched only the first episode as the script was appalling. Cliches throughout. I would have liked to put my foot through the TV screen.

It could have been very good but it wasn't. I considered watching other episodes with the sound off but it needed some explanation; just not from him.


----------



## strict machine (Apr 9, 2012)

The script was hilarious - the man is a freak of the best kind, like an intellectual Mr Bean


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 13, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> The presenter reminded me of Alan Partridge! In fact, I think he was doing it on purpose. He kept saying these bizarre things. For example, when he met that architect at Guimard's flats, and he said "Look, a woman with French bread". Then after she'd kissed the architect he said to him: "I suppose I should have kissed you, too. We never did that". The programme was full of stuff like that. It was hilarious.
> 
> I'm definitely watching the next one.


 
From this description, I was sure the presenter was going to be Andrew Graham Dixon - he's quite Partridge-esque.
I like this bloke much better though - "Hoffman, Loos... Schiele take a bow" .

Only a couple of days left to catch the last episode now.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 13, 2012)

ringo said:


> Was it this place he suggested was kind of sealed and unvisited or was I bit drunk? Might have to watch it again tomorrow.


 
It's Palais Stoclet in Brussels that's all locked up.


----------



## ringo (Apr 13, 2012)

Thassit! Cheers Ms O


----------



## boohoo (Apr 13, 2012)

Have the last episode to watch.  Have really enjoyed it. I like the idea of an urban trip to Vienna. We had one to Granada and Amsterdam the other year.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll be in Vienna again at some point over the next year visiting friends, I'll try and make it coincide with an urbanites visit if some of you end up going out.

The Klimt Murals were incredible boohoo


----------



## madzone (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Libertad (Aug 18, 2013)

I meant to post these up last year.


----------



## ringo (Aug 19, 2013)

Did you make those ones Libertad? Nice work


----------



## Libertad (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks ringo
Yes, great history behind them. They were originally made in Paris in the 1890's then the family removed them to their house in London and after the First World War they migrated down to their house in Cornwall.


----------

